# Burning -- what am I doing wrong?



## Black Panther (Jul 14, 2008)

It is the 3rd time this happened, using Nero Burning Rom:






I'm burning at the lowest speed.
Why can't I get it right? 
Am I missing something?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 14, 2008)

please fill in some blanks:

what are you copying.
where are you copying from
where are you copying to


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 14, 2008)

what are you copying: ISO 
where are you copying from: Hard Disk
where are you copying to: Dual Layer DVD


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 14, 2008)

Cheap/damaged discs?

What discs are you using?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 14, 2008)

three possibilites come to mind.

corrupt ISO
damaged disks (unlikely if more than 1 has failed)
software problem (really unlikely, but some games install virus like programs like securom and starforce, that can corrupt burns)

Try burning on another PC, or with different software? there are various freeware/trial programs that burn ISO files.


edit: oh if you're burning a game ISO (a legal backup, we shall call it) they often fake corrupted sectors as part of the security. its not possible to burn them, which is why cracks exist.


----------



## panchoman (Jul 14, 2008)

few possibilities: 

-bad cd
--solution: try another cd, also check the cd's burning speeds

-software
--solution: try imgburn

-dirty laser
--solution: open up the drive, take a q-tip with isopropyl alcohol and clean the laser, while the drive is unplugged and is not running. dont forget to oil the poles that the laser runs on while you're in there!


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm trying with ImgBurn now...



alexp999 said:


> Cheap/damaged discs?
> 
> What discs are you using?



Well, it's the first time I bought dual layer... I got 25 diskettes for 23.45 Euros, didn't really check if it's a 'normal' price or a cheap price. 

The brand is Infiniti Professional 360 Inkjet Printable 8x


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 14, 2008)

I dont think it would be a corrupt ISO, cus the verification process checks against the ISO.

To OP. Are the bad sectors always the same ones or do they change every time.

+1 on the lens cleaning. Maybe just use a cleaner if you have one, probably not necessary to open up the drive. But its up to you.


----------



## panchoman (Jul 14, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> I'm trying with ImgBurn now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm this is a problem. 

your burn log says that the book type was set to dvd-rom, while the disc is dvd-dl, and it burned at 2.4x, when on auto, it should've burned at 8x. 
might just be software thats setting incorrect settings. hopefully imgburn will fix this. otherwise, it could be a bad disc or the laser reading the disc wrong.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 14, 2008)

he said he burned at min speed, which is 2.4x for DVD DL. 

nero says 6580MB which is definately a DL image - the booktype setting is just from some burners, which say its DVD-ROM (instead of -R or RW) to aid crappy set top boxes that refused to play -R/RW media.


----------



## panchoman (Jul 14, 2008)

Mussels said:


> he said he burned at min speed, which is 2.4x for DVD DL.
> 
> nero says 6580MB which is definately a DL image - the booktype setting is just from some burners, which say its DVD-ROM (instead of -R or RW) to aid crappy set top boxes that refused to play -R/RW media.



ah okay, thanks for clarifying, so im guessing its either a bad disc or a dirty laser.


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 14, 2008)

panchoman said:


> ah okay, thanks for clarifying, so im guessing its either a bad disc or a dirty laser.



three times in a row? Infiniti arent too bad a manufacturer of discs. I'd say the most likely exp is a dirtly laser. Wait to see what the OP comes back with...


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jul 14, 2008)

Could be a burner going bad. Or just a burner being dirty. My previous burner successfully burnt everything and failed on verification. I eventually got sick of it and bought a new one for €30.


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 14, 2008)

Have you tried to just mount the image with say Daemon Tools to see if the image is OK?  If so have you looked for an updated firmware?  Sometimes from my experience updated firmware can cure burning issues.


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 14, 2008)

It seems all worked fine with Imgburn. ISO got burnt and verification went all OK.


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 14, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> It seems all worked fine with Imgburn. ISO got burnt and verification went all OK.



Wow. I have never had a problem with Nero. Is it right up to date? Wierd. Oh well at least you got it working!


----------



## Mussels (Jul 14, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> Wow. I have never had a problem with Nero. Is it right up to date? Wierd. Oh well at least you got it working!



nero relies on a lot of drivers, which can go bad if other programs mess with them (securom etc, as i mentioned earlier)



anyway, at least its sorted before you wasted more disks.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Jul 14, 2008)

Mussels said:


> *she* said *she* burned at min speed, which is 2.4x for DVD DL.
> 
> nero says 6580MB which is definately a DL image - the booktype setting is just from some burners, which say its DVD-ROM (instead of -R or RW) to aid crappy set top boxes that refused to play -R/RW media.



Fixed!


----------



## Mussels (Jul 14, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> Fixed!



ack! sorry panther! (thats twice now)


----------



## francis511 (Jul 14, 2008)

Problem = Nero. I don`t think you can use multisession with imgburn tho`.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 14, 2008)

I use alcohol120% (real) to burn iso files,it seems to work when nero does not.


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 14, 2008)

I think it was a software problem -- Nero ruined 3 disks, Imgburn got it right at once. Either a coincidence, or....

Anyway, previously I did have a burning problem. I think I still have it because I can burn using only 3rd party software, any empty cd's or dvd's weren't recognised - this happened only a week or so after I assembled rig in system specs and the only game I had installed was The Sims2...

I had gone through instructions to remove Starforce and Securom (some time later after I installed other games) from the registry but still I can only burn using 3rd party software.
Sometimes I really hate the fact that copyright protection makes legitimate users suffer...


----------



## Mussels (Jul 15, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> I think it was a software problem -- Nero ruined 3 disks, Imgburn got it right at once. Either a coincidence, or....
> 
> Anyway, previously I did have a burning problem. I think I still have it because I can burn using only 3rd party software, any empty cd's or dvd's weren't recognised - this happened only a week or so after I assembled rig in system specs and the only game I had installed was The Sims2...
> 
> ...



alcohol 120% has an option to 'hide' CD-R disks from being recognised as such in order to get around games copy protection. Deamon tools may have an option like that too.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 15, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> Wow. I have never had a problem with Nero. Is it right up to date? Wierd. Oh well at least you got it working!



Good thing I read the whole thread before deciding to post. I was going to say that Nero is a bloated POS these days and that nobody should use it anymore.
Give Deepburner a try next time, there's a free version and it's never let me down.


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 15, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Good thing I read the whole thread before deciding to post. I was going to say that Nero is a bloated POS these days and that nobody should use it anymore.
> Give Deepburner a try next time, there's a free version and it's never let me down.



I only run essentials. I agree the full version is a bloated POS!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 15, 2008)

My nero install is 23mb  Its a special smaller version.

Down with bloat.


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 15, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> My nero install is 23mb  Its a special smaller version.
> 
> Down with bloat.



Is that a modded "Lite" version then? Like you can get for Adobe reader?

IS there an itunes "lite" while we are on that subject. That has to be the worlds worst program for bloat!


----------



## Mussels (Jul 15, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> Is that a modded "Lite" version then? Like you can get for Adobe reader?
> 
> IS there an itunes "lite" while we are on that subject. That has to be the worlds worst program for bloat!



the nero 7 beta that leaked ages ago was the worst, post install it was over 1GB. thats around the time i stopped using nero


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 15, 2008)

Mussels said:


> the nero 7 beta that leaked ages ago was the worst, post install it was over 1GB. thats around the time i stopped using nero



I'm using nero 8 lite atm. Not at my home PC so I cant check the install size. I tend to use the ISOrecorder powertoy or the built in windows one/media player more than anything tho, lol. I dont think I have actually installed nero since I last wiped it.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 15, 2008)

It is nero 8 lite,could be the same as yours alex 

Nero is ok,but why oh why does it have to come with all the other stuff.i always used to install nero and nothing else,till i found this lite version.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 15, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> I only run essentials. I agree the full version is a bloated POS!



My view on Nero is alot like the cute popular girl in high school everyone wants to be with, then YOU end up with her and knock her up, only she doesn't stay cute and nice, now she's let herself go and turned into a bitch.


----------



## xu^ (Jul 16, 2008)

im still using Nero 6  ,no reason to change it yet really ,altho i know itll be a problem if i upgrade to Vista 

Nero 6 install size 70.6mb. never had a problem with v6.


----------



## timta2 (Jul 16, 2008)

Did ImgBurn run a verification? (It is optional with some programs).

The reason I mention it is that the original problems were with Nero failing verification. Verification is very important to complete, especially if you are burning data.


----------



## MadClown (Jul 18, 2008)

Nero indeed sucks, I dont do much burning but Padus DiscJuggler works fantastic from the expiriences ive had with it thus far, give that a try aswell.


----------



## 3xploit (Jul 18, 2008)

make sure your dvd drive is set in DMA mode and NOT PIO mode...glad you got it fixed though


----------

